# Strategy for May 14-21



## rbreedi1 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi all, I'm coming to okaloosa island May 14-21 for vacation/fishing. I am looking for some information on the fishing during this time such as what species will be biting well and techniques to catch them. I plan on fishing some from the pier as well as the beach. Any input would be greatly appreciated! Thanks


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Pompano should still be running on the beach. Use live sand fleas on a two hook dropper rig with a pyramid weight. I typically use around 25 lb for the leader. Spanish Mackeral will be on the peir as well and I find that gotcha lures work great. I do not have alot of experience on the peirs so hopefully someone with more experience will chime in. Also the guys at the peir are really helpful as well and have a better bead on the fishery. 

With the spanish some people prefer wire but I find that 50lb money works just fine but you will loose the occasional lure. 

Hope this helps find you some fish on your vacation.


----------



## rbreedi1 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for the helpful information. Will the redfish still be biting in the surf during this time as well?


----------

